# Blonde



## bev (Mar 8, 2009)

Two monkeys and a blonde are sent into space in the latest Carlos fandago super space rocket. 

As the craft enters space all occupants are issued with instruction as follows :

Monkey 1 ....... Turn the thrusters down to Mach 4, jettison the excess fuel then alter the course for planet mars. 

Monkey 2..... double check the co ordinates, calculate the time of arrival and fuel needed for the journey home, check all the research equipment and make sure all navigation systems are in order. 

Blonde...... feed the monkeys and dont touch anything.

Bev


----------



## Steff (Mar 8, 2009)

good good


----------



## Ikklemo (Mar 9, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## Tighe (Mar 15, 2009)

That's good here's another:

A blonde and a Brunet leave work around 5. They go to a bar and they start watching the  6 news. The blonde notices there's a video of a man who says he is going to jump of a bridge. the blonde says "bet you ?50 he wont jump" brunet says "deal".

Sure enough the guy jumps. The blonde takes out ?50 and says "there" the brunet says "i cant take this" the Blonde replies "A bets a bet"  then the brunet replies "i kind of cheated i saw this on the 1 o'clock news i knew he would jump" the blonde then says " so did i. i just didn't think he would jump again".

No offence to blondes.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 29, 2017)

Tighe said:


> That's good here's another:
> 
> A blonde and a Brunet leave work around 5. They go to a bar and they start watching the  6 news. The blonde notices there's a video of a man who says he is going to jump of a bridge. the blonde says "bet you ?50 he wont jump" brunet says "deal".
> 
> ...


V Good !


----------

